# You can make your SketchUp model dance



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have been using one of these for about a year now. it's a cool device and it definitely takes some getting used to. It's really handy for times when you want to drag a line and rotate/pan the model at the same time. If you like Google earth its also fun to use this to fly around the models that people upload onto it.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, that is cool. I think I'm going to have to get me one of those! Thanks for the write-up.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I am using Contour Shuttle Pro (since I have it for video editing) for years, and its been great - but this one looks more fitting to 3D space navigation in a more intuitive way.

Thanx for the review and bringing this to our attention!!! it's definitely a good one, and at a very good price. definitely recommended for anyone working with Sketchup on a regular basis - you'd be amazed at how smoother and easier it is to manipulate your projects.


----------



## woodnot (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the product review ! ! ! Very useful tool.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow… I bet it takes some getting used to; I only knew of the ones IBM used to sell with their high end workstations for several hundred dollars a piece. This is very accessible to the casual user!


----------



## dmann (Dec 23, 2007)

Glad I checked the reviews section, I've been looking for something like this. Thanks for the review, this is definitely going on my wish list!


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

This is indeed a great piece of equipment. I have two! I liked the first one so much, which is in use with my laptop for 3D work that I bought a second one that is a component of the CarPC I have been building(as seen below) which operates in an almost identical fashion to the BMW iDrive system.

P.S. I apologize for the low quality… my camera phone will only do so much…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Interesting gadget.


----------

